# Basic Home Training



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 10 week old spoo. I have taught her to sit and would like to know if there is a "command order" that works well. Like stay before come, etc. I was just working on stay. I would tell her to sit and then I would say "stay" while holding my hand in the stop position. I would walk a couple of steps back and then say "come". Is this correct? Should I just work on stay for now and come later? I would like to work on lie down, shake, leash training, etc. Any suggestions as to which order to teach these will be appreciated.

Thanks everyone!!!

Kim


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO "come" is by far THE most important thing to train your dog. If you never teach her anything else, a 'spin-on-a-dime & come running' recall is THE thing to teach. It saves lives and makes life in general a lot easier!!!! To do that you pup can't have the chance to disobey initially, and you need to massivly jackpot when she comes to you; you CANNOT over-reward a good recall!

But other than that you can teach anything else you want! Are you planning on doing any competitions or anything (agility/obedience/rally/conformation) as that will differ in what you want to teach and how too.

Find a local puppy school who can help too; the socialising and help with training will be worth it.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I am not planning on doing any competitions. I just want to teach her different commands.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Come is by far the most important command. For the rest, I just do what tickles my fancy. We use clicker training, which for our dogs works best. Apart from the basic sit, stay (or wait - whatever you want to call it), down, heel, our dogs are used for agility so they know - left, right, over (or jump), back, etc. They also watch body positioning for their clues as to what you want.

I danced with Inca, so she knows, legs (weaving on the move), side, twist, spin, through - figure of 8 through your legs when you are standing still, reverse and back at the side of me. Sometimes I use free shaping - give them an object and see what they do with it. Click when you see something you might want to improve on. A skateboard is fun. Roll over is amusing but by far the best indoor command I've taught is for them to clear up their toys at the end of a play session. Removing your socks is useful. There are loads of books out their that will point you in the right direction. I use some written by Mary Ray but I don't know if you can get them in other countries.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I would play the name game with your puppy every day, I did that with Baldr and he has a rock solid recall, turns on a dime.
Just say your puppies name and as soon as he looks at you reward with a treat. Your puppy will learn that his name means something good (which really is what it truly should mean).
The name game is fun for you both, and is also a great binding excercise.

I so totally agree that the most important command is come, but a solid drop when coming is good to have too, especially if you are around roads, so that you can drop them if a car comes


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree on come being VITAL and it does take the longest for most dogs to achieve well, if they ever do 100%. Just when you think you have it and back off / not used it much and go to a park and want them to come, they may not - those distractions can draw them in. So I suggest always using come and practice often.

Leave it and drop it are 2 other good commands that I found we used a good bit on all our dogs at one time or another. Also down or off to minimize them jumping on people.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Just realized I put this in the wrong spot. I will re-post in the correct place. Thanks for all the replies. Sorry about posting here.:doh:


----------

